
Could Self-Driving Cars Spell the End of Ownership? - gist
http://www.wsj.com/articles/could-self-driving-cars-spell-the-end-of-ownership-1448986572
======
gist
"The absurdity of our century-old, ad hoc approach to mobility is captured in
one statistic: The utilization rate of automobiles in the U.S. is about 5%. "

Except it's not all about mobility. People like cars for all sorts of reasons
and mobility is only one reason. [1] Just like watching a football game
doesn't serve much social purpose other than entertainment (and
socialization...and that's ok) owning a car is a valid way for some people and
infact many people to gain enjoyment. Those that don't want to own don't have
to own but please don't assume that just because you might enjoy sharing a car
or a ride that everybody should desire and do the same thing.

And for anyone that says "yeah but there is an environmental impact to having
cars" there is an environmental and healthcare impact to hosting a sporting
event or a rock concert or even kids playing soccer or football (healthcare,
injuries, car pooling kids) and so on.

[1] If it were only about getting from point a to b they wouldn't care about
the color, the features or the brand.

